# Problem beim Laden des Treibers



## Alex_winf01 (26. Dez 2007)

Ich habe hier folgendes Problem bei diesem Code:


```
try
        {
        	Class.forName("org.h2.Driver");
    		connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:h2:tcp:localhost/test", "sa", "");
    		DatenLaden();
		}
	    catch(Exception e)
	    {
	    	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Es ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: " + e,
				"DB-Meldung", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			System.exit(0);
	    }
```

So funktioniert die Anbindung an die Datenbank, mache ich aber folgendes:


```
try
        {
        	Class.forName("org.h2.Driver");
    		DatenLaden();
    		/**To DO: Hier tritt noch ein Treiber-Problem auf**/
    		dmd = connection.getMetaData();
    		String url = dmd.getURL();
    		System.out.println(url);
    		url = "\"" + url + "\"";
    		connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, "sa", "");
		}
	    catch(Exception e)
	    {
	    	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Es ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten: " + e,
				"DB-Meldung", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			System.exit(0);
	    }
```

Jetzt kann er den Treiber nicht mehr finden. Hintergrund:

Beim Kunden installiere ich die Datenbank. Nun hat Kunde A die Datenbank nicht unter localhost laufen, sondern unter  130.094.122.195, Kunde B hat aber die Datenbank unter der IP-Adresse 217.79.215.140. Wie kann ich das abfangen?


----------



## Guest (26. Dez 2007)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> try
> {
> Class.forName("org.h2.Driver");
> ...


Was für Exceptions kriegst du zu sehen?
Was spricht dagegen, die IP-Adressen über eine Datei konfigurierbar zu machen?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (27. Dez 2007)

Problem schon gesehen, bekomme eine Null-Pointer-Exception. Klar auch, da die Connection zum Zeitpunkt der Zuweisung nicht besteht.

Wie kann ich abfragen, auf welcher URL die Datenbank liegt?


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

DU fragst das gar nicht ab. Weil wenn du nicht weißt, wo sich etwas befindet, kannst du auch nicht abfragen. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre eine "Suche" => alle IPs ausprobieren.

Lass dem User doch selbst die IP in einer Konfigurationsdatei angeben. Der muss doch wissen, wie sein Server heißt ...


----------



## Alex_winf01 (27. Dez 2007)

Du meinst also eine kleine Konfigurations-GUI schreiben, in der der User z. B. die URL einträgt und diese Eingaben dann in eine Datei (z. B. in eine konfiguration.dat) gespeichert werden?


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

z. B.


----------

